# Beretta 92x RDO Centurion Slide Question



## STND4RD (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,
I have recently purchased a new 92X RDO Centurion and had a question about the recoil spring channel inside of the slide. I have owned and still do, full size 92 variants and noticed a huge difference in the material thickness in that area of the slide. I was wondering if this was normal for the compact slides, or is this something that may need to be addressed? Thank you for anyone that can chime in or compare, I appreciate the time in advance.


----------

